# Cambridge



## silviffer (May 17, 2006)

Hi to all,
We are at a loss as to how to best utilise the next few days and are considering visiting Cambridge for the 1st time.
We would normally head for the coast but with the weather being so changeable think we would be better with a little more choice on things to do. 
Firstly, can anyone recommend anywhere to stay that is within easy reach of Cambridge without using the van? Have been looking at Cherry Hinton CC site (assuming availability) but is the city easily accessible from here?
Secondly, can anyone recommend any other places of interest around here.
Never toured this area and wondered if places like Ely were worth exploring? Have heard there are some lovely riverside locations and wondered if you could fish anywhere? A good pub for the evening would also be a bonus.

Hopefully looking forward to your experiences

many thanks.




Any information about good sites and the surrounding area would be gratefully received.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

The C&CC site is ideal - bus stop outside the site - straight into city centre.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

CC site is a few metres from a bus stop.
Very frequent and not very far.
Parking in Cambridge does seeem to be a problem.

Easy reached by bike, cycle path from site into city.
Have a good chain and padlock.
I got bored of Cambridge very quickly. Ended up in London

Dave p


----------



## silviffer (May 17, 2006)

Thanks tonyt,
did you mean the Caravan club ?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

This site is close to a bus stop as well
http://www.highfieldfarmtouringpark.co.uk/


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> CC site is a few metres from a bus stop. Very frequent and not very far.


We've been to Cherry Hinton a couple of times. Cambridge is lovely. Beautiful architecture, loads of history (if you're into that sort of thing), several nice pubs by the river.

You can walk to Jeffrey Archer's house if you really want to (we resisted the temptation to lob something nasty over the gates :wink: ), and there's a nice pub in the village (Grantchester).

The pub where you catch the bus is supposed to be good, and do good food.

Gerald


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I got bored of Cambridge very quickly. Ended up in London
> Dave p


Best thing about Nottingham shire ???? The A1. :twisted: :lol: :lol:

The cherryhinton campsite is used by a fair few on here,I have no first hand experience of it as I live about 600 metres away.

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/caravanclubapps/applications/uk sites/Site Details.aspx?csid=21853

Cambridge is full of colleges,reasonable shopping & the closest pub is the Robin hood.
http://www.google.co.uk/url?q=http:...Nv1ehA&usg=AFQjCNHFHVSHskZmxcbSVSV9eyeuIssfxQ

Ely is quite nice with its cathedral,we do most of Our christmas shopping in Ely.(15 miles up the road though)


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > CC site is a few metres from a bus stop. Very frequent and not very far.
> ...


There is a nice pub virtually next door to Jeffrey Archer's House. Guess who was sitting on the next table to us? Mary Archer with what sounded like a business associate. The Caravan Club's Cherry Hinton is an Ok site constructed out of a former quarry. There is a nearby bus stop into Cambridge.


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

Depends what you are into but we find plenty to do in and around Cambridge using the Great Shelford Camping & Caravanning Club site.
There is a bus stop nearby with a frequent service into the City.

A few hundred yards down the road is an excellent garden centre called Scotsdales. Plenty to see inside and outside plus a cafe.
They must do a good trade with campers because there are usually a few plants sitting outside vans on the site.

There is a Waitrose supermarket about a mile away.

Without driving too far you can go to Anglesey Abbey, Audley End House, Wimpole Hall, the Horse Racing Museum at Newmarket and the Duxford Imperial War Museum.
At the latter you will frequently see a plane being taken up for testing. If you have them save some money and use Tesco's vouchers for entry to Duxford.

In Cambridge the Botanic Gardens are well worth a visit. The bus from the site stops close by.
Then there are the Churches and Museums and, if you time it right, you can go into King's College for the evening service (but be prepared to queue).

And if all that lot is not enough there is a very good shopping centre.

We usually stop at Cambridge for a few days on the way up to the Peterborough Show.
Not good timing as it is April and all of the spring plants are on sale at Scotsdales.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

We were at the CCC site at Great Shelford just outside Cambridge at the weekend. Nice open site with friendly & helpful managers.

The site is a few minutes cycle (or walk) from the new guided busway/park & ride at Trumpington. Get the bus or it's an easy cycle from there along the busway into Cambridge. Cambridge itself is well worth a visit.

We also visited the Duxford aircraft museum which I really enjoyed. Easy to lose hours in that place!
Bill


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I forgot that one 

http://www.campingandcaravanningclu...laces&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Cambridge+

Scotdales garden center half a mile down the road into Gt shelford
Imperial war museum at Duxford about 2 1/2 miles.
Thanks Bill.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

moblee said:


> Ely is quite nice with its cathedral,we do most of Our christmas shopping in Ely.(15 miles up the road though)


A tip about Ely after 10am just about all parking is free, however if you arrive BEFORE 10am there is a restricted stay limit at some of them - particularly the ones within walking distance of the station.

http://www.ely.org.uk/map.htm

It is to deter rail commuters from clogging up spaces all day.

Ely has a nice compact CITY centre and the Almonry Restaurant/Tea Rooms, in the Cathedral walls, are very good. (Decent tea made and served in a POT - how old-fashioned is that?)
http://www.elycathedral.org/visitors/refreshments.html

http://visitely.eastcambs.gov.uk/


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Duxford and Newmarket are magic as said on a few posts already, you used to be able to hire a punt on the R.Cam,(Many years ago).depending on how far you wish to travel,it is a super starting point. There is another plus point,Stanner does not live to far away,LOL. (That is said with only good thoughts in mind!),PM him and he may be able to give you the inside information on the area. Have a great time,i love watching the horses on Newmarket Heath early in the morning,out on their first runs,sad am i not. 
Ted.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Stanner said:


> This site is close to a bus stop as well
> http://www.highfieldfarmtouringpark.co.uk/


Have stayed at this site and it is very clean and nicely kept. Ideal for Cambridge, bus stop about 10 min walk away.

Steve


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

We park at Broad street car park theres a little passageway in the top corner brings you out on to the market place.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

..and don't forget, a worthwhile and thought provoking visit to remember mostly the aircrew who lost their lives in WW2,
http://www.abmc.gov/cemeteries/cemeteries/ca.php
Malc


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Very true Malc.

I've been there, some very young Bomber crews interned there.


----------



## silviffer (May 17, 2006)

Thanks to you all for the very interesting information. We've managed to get on to Cherry Hinton and are now looking forward to the weekend.
Happy camping


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Approach the site from Queen ediths way,the site is at the bottom of a road called Limekiln hill which is fairly narrow at the top.

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Gerald i got bored with Cambridge because it rained for two days in spite of the sunny weather forcast.
I do apreciate architecture and history. Probably why we ended up in London. the first time Lady p and myself have visited the capital together.

moblee:
The best thing out of Nottinghamshire is the A1. It lets you bu99ers out of our famous Robin Hood county very quickly. Have you ever been up here.
tranquil, no traffic jams, Clumber park peace unemployment closed pits and manufacturing plants.

Its brilliant.


Dave p


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Aye up me duck
&
Gerraht! :lol: :lol:


----------



## loobyloo59 (Aug 30, 2010)

Come and visit us in Ely!!! Lovely cathedral and pub/restaurants by the river, all in walking distance from the rail station if you don't want to bring the motorhome.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Cambridge is fascinating. Plenty of museums etc.
Both CC and C&CC handy for buses but the later is better for Duxford which of course is an absolute must.

Steve


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

moblee said:


> Aye up me duck
> &
> Gerraht! :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Thats Derbyshire.

Dave p


----------

